# MODS - ANOTHER WARNING - Posterdickder3



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Another User posting crap...

Posterdickder3

pm sent to jae


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I have made Jae fully aware of what the problem is with this sudden infestation of bots, so it is now down to him to do the fix.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Never see dickheads like this on AV Forum and they use the same set up :?

Infact conciderng the size of the site they keep it up to date in regards to moderation and sorting the crap out. Then again we do have a powder room :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jonah said:


> Infact conciderng the size of the site they keep it up to date in regards to moderation and sorting the crap out. Then again we do have a powder room :wink:


 :-* :roll:

Hev x


----------

